# From Montana



## herpderp (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello all! I'm a long time critter enthusiast who is finally making the leap into the mantid raising world! I'm a researcher by trade, so I like to be as informed as possible before investing in an animal. I'll be looking to purchase a single mantis to get familiar with, and who knows from there! Thanks for all the info you all provide.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 11, 2017)

Awsome! What are you starting with?


----------



## charzard (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello there! Have you kept any other insects?


----------



## Jessie (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome i am new to.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2017)

WElcome!


----------



## Serle (Feb 22, 2017)

@herpderp Greetings &amp; Welcome , bet you can't have just 1 .... S


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome. I'm with Serle, mantises are an addiction a fantastic addiction!


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## herpderp (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, I had to take a short hiatus due to housing situations. I didn't want to introduce a new family member until i knew things were more stable, but I'm back in full force! 

Consider this my official re-introduction.

I'm looking at a couple species, I like the prospects of the sheild, giant Asian, and budwings. Part of the reasoning for that is I raise dubias and it would be nice to be able to utilize them for feeding! I also like that they are very handle-able and active hunters.


----------



## herpderp (Sep 11, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> Awsome! What are you starting with?


I forgot I'm in a science community! I'm looking at Rhombodera basalis, Hierodula membranacea, and Parasphendale.



charzard said:


> Hello there! Have you kept any other insects?


Only Blaptica dubia as feeders



Serle said:


> @herpderp Greetings &amp; Welcome , bet you can't have just 1 .... S


I bet you're right XD


----------



## SpaceWolf (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome! And yes, I can confirm, you can't stop at 1 species. I started out with the amazing Phyllocrania Paradoxa and I absolutely love them, but I still want another 2-3 species to just experience different behaviors. They are such interesting little insects with such different personalities from species to species.


----------



## Connor (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome back! Yeah when I get obsessed with something I can't hold back... so yeah I have a bit more than one species. They are such amazing creatures!


----------

